# Any one need advice on buying in Italy



## Goldberg

Hi, if you would like advice on aspects on buying on Italy write it down, we will ask our italian partners to answer for you. thank you.


----------



## SGIARC

Hi - We currently have a property that we inherited in Italy. We are now interested in purchasing an additional property in the same region of Puglia (anywhere between Alberobello and Martina-Franca). Since we live in the USA (NY), we were hoping to engage the services of a professional that would guide us through the advantages of buying an existing property vs. building new.


----------



## Goldberg

Sorry in the delay in coming back. PM with a full spec, I will get our Italian team to deal with it. Grazie.


----------



## Seeking Dual Citizenship

*Starting From Square One*



Goldberg said:


> Hi, if you would like advice on aspects on buying on Italy write it down, we will ask our italian partners to answer for you. thank you.


Ciao ~

Beginning to investigate how to buy a small place in Italy. I am open to anywhere that is coastal. Love Venice. Love Sorrento. I am an American writer, currently living near Washington,DC... So, I seek a safe, simple, scenic home to write from.
Could someone share the possibilities with me? Thank you !


----------

